# Vortex Razor HD 10x42 Binoculars - New in Box



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Unused - New in Box. Come with Vortex's full VIP Warranty.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=38499132


----------

